# So I Bought This Seiko Instead...



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Seller's picture above. Reminds me a lot of the Navitimer :notworthy:

Since my deal on the Seiko H601 went South, I saw this one on another forum and snagged it. Again, can't find a heck of lot of info on it but it is powered by the 7T34B Quartz movement.

42MM case and 22mm lugs.

Anyone have some information on this one ?

What does the gang think of it?


----------



## tcj (May 21, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> Seller's picture above. Reminds me a lot of the Navitimer
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very busy dial.if you decide you don`t like it you could flip it my way.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Might look better on a bracelet in my opinion (strap looks slightly too thin to me), but it's a nice looking watch all the same :good:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

tcj said:


> watchking1 said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have some information on this one ?
> ...


I'd tend to agree. 

If you google Seiko 7T34 Flightmaster, Skip, you'll find plenty of threads on various other watch forums. :book:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

Davey P said:


> Might look better on a bracelet in my opinion (strap looks slightly too thin to me), but it's a nice looking watch all the same :good:


It would originally have been on a bracelet:










*7T34-6A90 SEH061P*


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Yep, that looks better :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryan1984 (Jul 31, 2010)

Davey P said:


> Yep, that looks better


+1


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2010)

Yup. Jubilee ftw. :yes:


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I always wondered if the dial looked busy because of the close up pics. I'll find out soon !!



> very busy dial.if you decide you don`t like it you could flip it my way.


----------



## Bobfrog (Aug 13, 2010)

I agree the dial is busy but I still like it - albeit with the original strap. Good find


----------



## tixntox (Jul 17, 2009)

Nice looking watch. I'm fairly sure that I've seen that model in a gold plated version which looked very bling. I have one of the SQ alarm chronos which keeps spot on time (as you would expect with a Seiko!). :notworthy:

Mike


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

Ended up putting it on a nice 22mm mesh and actually wears and looks pretty darn nice :thumbsup:

Not too busy as it's as I thought: The closeup pics make it look more muddled than it actually is


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

I rmember when those were selling ... definitely a pilot's watch, with multiple functions, clear easily read hands ... what's not to like?

The red thread on that band echoes the red sweep second hand. *I like it.*

Stay tuned for a post about something I discovered about the 7T32 movements (cousin to yours I suspect, am I right Paul?).


----------



## watchking1 (Nov 14, 2007)

I downloaded the 32 page manual for the Flight computer bezels and gave the bundle to my son, who has better eyes than mine, to figure out the bezel computations.

He thinks it is way kool :rockon:


----------



## SEIKO7A38 (Feb 12, 2009)

watchking1 said:


> Flight computer bezels .... to figure out the bezel computations.


Apparently, Girlies feel the need to be able to do this too:





 :skirt:


----------



## Phillionaire (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm going to buck the trend here I quite like it. Yes on the leather too. The steel makes it look too modern and hi tech IMO.


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

watchking1 said:


> I downloaded the 32 page manual for the Flight computer bezels and gave the bundle to my son, who has better eyes than mine, to figure out the bezel computations.
> 
> He thinks it is way kool :rockon:


I wouldn't use it in flight (I think that's an old joke about pilots not needing an E6B on their wrist requiring magnifying glasses to use), but I always thought it was handy for quick estimates during flight planning.

If he thinks this stuff is cool, enroll him in a flight ground school -- they're cheap, full of interesting knowledge, and will make clear to him that mathematics are in fact quite practical.


----------

